# قسم للخدمات



## marmora jesus (3 يوليو 2009)

سلام ونعمه
ممكن يبقي في المنتدي قسم للخدمات بانواعها كلها سواء مدارس احد او خدمه عامة ودي انواعها كتير جدا وممكن يكون القسم سبب ان شباب كتير يخدموا بعد ما يقروا معلومات عن الخدمات وكل واحد حسب مقدرته ويشوف نفسه هيكون مفيد في انهي خدمه
كمان علشان سبب تاني وانا بعاني منه شخصيا بيكون فيه خدام مش بقالهم كتير في الخدمه وبيتطلب منهم حاجات يعملوها في الخدمه مسئوليات يعني ويحبب انها تكون افكار جديدة زي الالعاب مثلا او الاشغال الفنية وكل خادم حسب خدمته وحسب امكانيات المخدومين اكيد هيدور علي النت علي المطلوب منه.
ايه رأيكم؟


----------



## zama (3 يوليو 2009)

هى فكرة كويسة وحلوة أوى ..
لكن المنتدى هنا مش عايز يعمل أقسام أضافية علشان الأقسام متكونش كتيرة ..
إلى جانب أنه مش هينفع يفتحواً قسم جديد بأقل من 20 موضوع ..
إلى جانب أنه فى  "قسم المواضيع العامة" وده ممكن تجيب فيه الموضوعات اللى ملهاش مكان فى باقى الأقسام ..
إلى جانب أن الهدف الرئيسى هنا للمنتدى التبشير ..

الكلام ده كان رأى بعض أخواتى بالمنتدى ..

والرأى الأول والأخير للأدارة ..


----------



## marmora jesus (3 يوليو 2009)

طب انا ممكن اقول رأي جميل جدا ان يكون المنتدي للتبشير وهي تعتبر خدمة جميلة جدا وبركتها اجمل بكتير بس تقريبا علشان احنا كمسيحين نقدر نبشر لازم نكون متأسسين حلو جدا في الدين وايد ربنا بتعمل في حياتنا وانا شايفه ان الخدمه من ضمن الحاجات المهمه جدا لاي انسان مسيحي علشان يحس ببركة ربنا في حياته ويقرب منه اكتر ويتعلم منه حاجات كتير وهي اكيد اللي هتعرفنا حاجات كتير عن دينا وتساعدنا علي خدمة التبشير لو كان ربنا هيسمح لينا بالخدمه دي فلازم نهتم بيها
كمان اكيد لو القسم اتفتح هتلاقي مواضيع كتير هتتفتح فيه وفعلا هيساعد ناس كتير جدا في خدمتهم وهيعرف ناس علي الخدمه ويحببهم انهم يخدموا.
ده رأي شخصيا وانا مستنيه رأي الاداره


----------



## BishoRagheb (3 يوليو 2009)

*فكرة حلوة يامرمورة وكنا اقتراحناها من مدة
بس فكرة قسم جديد الي حد ما متعبة
مش لانها محتاجة مادة ومواضيع ومشرفين
لكن كمان عشان ممكن يأثر علي السيرفر المضيف للموقع
علي حد علمي​*


----------



## marmora jesus (28 يوليو 2009)

*انا بقالي فترة كاتبة الاقتراح ده علي امل ان حد من الادارة يرد عليا وانا استنيت الفترة دي لاني عارفة كمية المسئولية اللي وراهم*
*ياريت لو سمحتم حد من الادارة يرد اذا كانوا رافضين حتي بس اعرف سبب الرفض*
*ياريت حد يهتم*

*ربنا معاكم ويباركم*


----------



## بنت المسيح (28 يوليو 2009)

_*هوانا معاكى يا مرمورة وانا كان نفسى يعملوا القسم دة فعلا ونحط فية خدمة لمدارس الاحد وكمان الكشافة والمسرح والاجتماعات على حدى بجد نفسى الادارة تتحرك وتلببى الطلب البسيط دة وانا مستعدة بالمساعدة فى رفع اى محتوى للخدمات 
اتمنى تكون رسالتى ورسالت كل من يتمنى بعمل خدمة للكنائس 
الرب يسوع يكون معكم ويحفظكم​*_


----------



## marmora jesus (28 يوليو 2009)

*ياريت الاداره تهتم وترد علينا بخصوص الاقتراح ده*


----------



## *koki* (31 يوليو 2009)

فكرة حلوة بس لازم نستنى رد الادارة


----------



## marmora jesus (31 يوليو 2009)

*koki* قال:


> فكرة حلوة بس لازم نستنى رد الادارة


 

اها انا شايفه انها فكره حلوه فعلا بس لحد دلوقتي محدش رد عليا من الاداره


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 أغسطس 2009)

*الاول يا مرموره لازم احييكى على نشاطك المميز فى المنتدى
بالنسبه بقى لانشاء قسم جديد فى الوقت الحالى صعب للاسباب اللى زكروها اخواتى مينا وبيشووو ولكن لو عندك مواضيع خاصه بالافكار دى ممكن تنزليها مثلا فى قسم المسيحى الكتابى العام او المنتدى العام وعلى حسب اهميتها ممكن تثبيتها ومع كثرة المواضيع وتغير الظروف والاسباب ممكن جدااا انشاء  قسم  خاص بالامور دى .
بشكرك انك دايما بتفكرى فى تطوير المنتدى واكيد ده من محبتك ليه ولينا
ربنا يعوض تعبك *


----------



## marmora jesus (6 أغسطس 2009)

*اوك يا قمر ميرسي لاهتمامك وردك عليا وخلاص انا صالحتكم ومش زعلانه منكم *

*بس انا كمان اللي مخليني افكر في القسم ده ان في كتير من الخدام بيحتاج حاجات كتير في خدمته ممكن تتحط في القسم ده كطلب واحنا كلنا نساعد بعض*

*لكن لو اتحطيت في المنتدي العام هتبقي صعبه متابعة المواضيع بانتظام علشان مواضيعه كتيره*

*بس انتوا ادري بوضع وظروف المنتدي*

*ربنا معاكي ويباركك يا قمر*


----------



## marmora jesus (6 أغسطس 2009)

*سوري نسيت اشكرك علي كلامك الجميل اللي في الاول وصدقيني انا مش بعمل اي حاجه كله مجهودكم انتم*

*صليلي كتير يا قمر*


----------

